# Advice about kittening needed...



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been trying to find help for awhile now from someone with actual experience. I am in contact with a vet, who is unconcerned at this time, but hearing others with similar experiences would be a huge relief. Sorry if this is inappropriate to this tread section as I am not a breeder and my cat is not a pure breed. To start I am completely against allowing cats to become pregnant, unless you are a breeder, and am horrified that I am contributing to the over population issues. My cat is a year and a half, and has had two heat cycles that I know of. I was planning on getting her fixed, but since she is an indoor cat I was waiting until my finances were better. I could have taken her to a cheap place close to where I live and only paid $20, but I thought you get what you pay for and would rather take her to my own vet when I had the money. I started noticing she was getting out in May. I was a total witch to my husband because I knew I wasn't letting her out. Then one day she scared the wits out of me as she crawled out of the ash trap of the fireplace!!! Who knew?! I immediately blocked it up but the damage was done, we're having kittens. I was just guessing on when they would be due and thought about June 23rd, however, she lost a bit of her mucus plug on sat. Then again on Tuesday, and wednesday. She is beginning to nest, but still eating and acting fine. She milk was in on Saturday. I still feel kittens moving on either side, and have attempted to check her temp, but kudos to you that are able to survive that ordeal. LOL! As I said I have been talking to a vet that is unconcerned at this time, but wants me to call for any changes, or if she goes through the weekend. But basically I wanted to hear from actual breeders that have had queens go for extended periods of time after losing their plug or any prolonged early labor. Sorry for the book. Thank you!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

A queen can drop the mucus plug a week before delivery without anything being wrong. If she's acting normal and she doesn't have any faul discharges you should take it easy.

But trust me, we experienced breeders are nervous before every delivery. Actually I think it gets worse each time.:wink


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree with Sol's opinion, from a few days to a week . And yes, every birthing causes anxious moments for most breeders. In 18 yrs. of breeding, I never really got over that part of it, with the exception of one queen I used for five years, that never had any complications, all live births, nursed them all very successfully, never rejected a kitten, she was a dream breeder, and often had her kittens, either 5 or 6, within a 2 hr. period. But you just never know how it's going to go. One experienced queen never had any kittening problems until her last litter, when she developed "uterine inertia" (contractions stopped) and had to have her last 2 kittens delivered by C-Section. So keep your vet on speed dial just in case and a carrier handy and prepared. Good luck and hope she has a good delivery, most mature queens that are over a year old do.


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you! Just nice to hear that mostly likely everything is fine. All the info on the internet says birth should occur within 48 hours, so even though the vet isn't concerned I'm worried. I have been stressing myself out because I had finals on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and was gone all day. Luckily she didn't have them then, and I'm off until next Thursday and Friday. I know she probably won't need my help, but I just want to be able to observe to I can make sure placentas equal kittens and to anticipate any complications. Feel like such an awful kitty mommy right now


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Oof, a pregnant cat during finals! That probably didn't help your stress levels at all. 

Anyway, I wish you and your kitty good luck and hope that everything goes well. And it sounds like your doing great (the fact that your seeking help from so many different sources makes you a awesome kitty mommy imo. Heck, we all make mistakes sometimes, and you can't help finals! Sometimes real life likes to kick you around a bit).


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have reached out to a lot of sites for help, but they tend to make me more frustrated sometimes. LOL. After mucus plug: 12-36 hours, after colostrum appears: birth in 2 days or less, after beginning to nesting: 2 days or less, birth within two weeks of feeling the kittens move... it goes on and on... Well apparently my cat, Dora, hasn't read any of that! I feel so silly sometimes, not sure if I was even this anxious with my own kids. I swear every time she walks in the room I begin counting her respirations!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Teboz5140 said:


> I have reached out to a lot of sites for help, but they tend to make me more frustrated sometimes. LOL. After mucus plug: 12-36 hours, after colostrum appears: birth in 2 days or less, after beginning to nesting: 2 days or less, birth within two weeks of feeling the kittens move... it goes on and on... Well apparently my cat, Dora, hasn't read any of that! I feel so silly sometimes, not sure if I was even this anxious with my own kids. I swear every time she walks in the room I begin counting her respirations!


You know what? Most of the time our cats haven't read the instruction book they came with. :lol:

"The queen will roll over and scream when she's been mated." Really? I didn't see that happen until 8 years into breeding and then the queen didn't even get pregnant! :?

"If you prepare a calm and comfortable birthing box in time the queen will go there when she's havng her kittens." Well, obviously I suck at that because all my queens have decided to give birth in my bed or in the sofa!:roll:

"Newborn kittens will stay with their mother and do nothing more than eat and sleep the first few weeks." You gotta be kidding me! That's why one of my best friends found her 24 hour old kitten CLIMBING IN THE CURTAINS!!! arty

Seriously cats, read the instructions! :deal


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

LOL! Yes, I have prepared a couple different spots. At first she wasn't interested in any of them. I borrowed a cat litter box from a friend that she uses as a birthing box for she chihuahuas. Its a jumbo open litter box and is great because you don't have to worry about seepage onto the floor and its easy to clean. But she kept going for the bottom of the closet or under my 3 yr olds bed (Eeek!) or the small space on top of the refrigerator (EEEKKKKK!). So I moved this box to the bottom of the closet, and she kept squeezing under it or behind it against the wall. Well that obviously wouldn't work, lol! I figured she wants a space that seems more confined with a smaller entrance, but I want to have access to her in an emergency. So I took a fitted sheet and rigged it so it not only lines the box, but also drapes over the top with only an appearance of a few inches of entrance. Yes, I made my spoiled baby a "birthing tent!" And problem solved, she makes several trips there throughout the day, and I make sure to avoid the area when I know she is in there. Not you never know, I'm sill prepared to rescue kittens from the daring heights of the refrigerator!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hah! Cats seem to be dismissive of any rules us humans dare to think they follow. At least, that is one rule they are teaching me in my cat-newb-ish-ness. I just slap 'loose guidelines and things that MAY happen' on most things I read, as that seems to be the best bet. And it sounds like you are keeping a great eye on her, though let us hope that she ends up NOT using the refrigerator!

Well at least there is one thing we know- that if the cat doesn't mind cameras, you will be taking pictures once everything is cleaned up! :3


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, I will definitely post pictures! (IF I can figure it out, lol) Thank you so much for talking with me through this! I know it hasn't been much, but it really has meant a lot to my piece of mind. I feel like I'm starting to relax a little.


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, I spoke too soon. So today Dora stopped eating for the most part, she will take like one nibble an walk away. Still drinking, alert, sleeping off and on...But I noticed a sticky discharge on her tail, and it had a yellow tint to it. I called the vet and they still aren't really worried, but if you google it all kinds of scary things pop up like pyometra, emergency c-section, fatal! Has anyones queen had this yellowish discharge before?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I probably wouldn't be worried as long as she's alert. Stop eating and sleeping a lot is normal when the delivery is close. When I had pyometra in a cat she was completely knocked out. She had a yellow discharge (the discharge was pus and you couldn't be mistaken about that), she had a fever and wouldn't move an inch. Of course it doesn't have to be like that, the signs of a pyo can be more suttle.

It could be that the slight yellow tint in the discharge is a sign of delivery but of course, it could be a pyometra growing. Nothing is impossible. You'll have to trust your gut feeling and your vet on this. 

If she seems to be doing fine you can wait. If she's getting sluggish or very tired you probably need to take her to the vet because a very tired queen probably won't have the strength needed to go through a delivery.

If I would bet money of either one I'd bet my money on her getting ready to have kittens. 

If it is pyometra it at least is the least dangerous types, the open type when the pus gets out of the uterues. That's good. The most dangerous type is the closed one when the pus is contained within the uterues and there's a risk for uterine rupture. But pyo is uncommon in pregnant cats. Cats almost always contract a pyo by going through multiple heats without having kittens.

A third option is that she's aborting a kitten (or less common several kittens), but you can't do much about that anyway. Except from monitoring her and making sure she seems healthy.


----------



## Teboz5140 (Jul 14, 2011)

I really don't think she is sick. As I researched pyometra more I realized that with her current behavior that it was unlikely. I did notice that her back end looks extra swollen and kind of open. So I'm starting too think that it was normal because the discharge came and went....not continuous. She's just keeping me on my toes! Do cats begin labor with irregular contractions or small contractions spaced apart that build like a person? Or does the cervil dilation just occur over time and when ready the hard labor starts?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Teboz5140 said:


> I really don't think she is sick. As I researched pyometra more I realized that with her current behavior that it was unlikely. I did notice that her back end looks extra swollen and kind of open. So I'm starting too think that it was normal because the discharge came and went....not continuous. She's just keeping me on my toes! Do cats begin labor with irregular contractions or small contractions spaced apart that build like a person? Or does the cervil dilation just occur over time and when ready the hard labor starts?


My queens have started with small but quite regular contractions that grow stronger and stronger. My oldest lady slept through the first wave of contractions and woke up when it was time to start working.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The discharge may be normal, but pyometra discharge has a foul odor to it. I did have a queen that developed pyometra about a week _after_ she had her kittens and she had to be spayed. Fortunately I had another queeen in milk at the time to look after her kittens. When they stop eating, it's a sign of kittening, usually with 24 hrs. Usually there are some contractions before the pushing starts. Really depends on the queen, had one that had very few constractions, and one push popped out a kitten, and then had queens exactly the opposite where there was maybe half hour of contractions before pushing. If kitten is breech (bum first) usually more pushing required to pop it out. Sometimes kitties born in quick succession or intervals between. Fingers crossed for an easy birthing for your girl. Just try and stay relaxed, be with her it she wants it, some may prefer to have you out of your sight, but will likely call you or follow you if they want you present. Stay calm and relaxed as much as you can and speak to her to a quiet soothing and encouraging voice. Good luck!


----------



## granitestatecat (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck to you... my Queen Leia lost her mucose plug at 58 days pregnant and didnt deliver her kittens until day 67. i watched her like a hawk until all her kittens were delivered and checked the smell of her discharge daily but all went well and my vet was far less concerned than i was (to quote him 'if she was a dog i would be worried but i have learned never to be surprised by cats, could their be a problem ... yes but i think it's to early to tell' or somthing along those lines ... it was over a month ago)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh gosh GOOD LUCK! Sending you all my good thoughts and good vibes. I hope everything is going ok right now!

You are doing great! 

(please keep us posted)

Hugs!!!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I hope everything is going and has gone well! Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been away for a little while, so......what happened with your girl....did she have any kittens?


----------

